# cant seem to grow and maintain java moss! What the Deuce!



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

well, as my title says I cant seem to get my java moss to flourish. this plant is suppose to be bullet proof and grow anywhere

first method: tied it to rocks and wood usinf fishing line. went all brown on me and covered in film. took it off the rocks and wood.

second method: upon reading more apparently less is more with moss. removed alll the dead stuff and stapled it to the wood with stainless steel staples and used very little moss to allow breathing room. Again, no luck.

my moss goes thin with green tips. it stays like that for a while than goes brown and start to get fuzzy stuff. all my other plants are doing great except the thing that is suppose to be really easy. 

the only thing that i can come up with is my lighting is too intense for the moss and its placed on the tall wood close to the light. im running a aquaticlife T5-HO with 2 39W bulbes. 1 6700K and 1 460nm. according to my research the WPG rule is useless when it comes to T5-HO bulbs as they are more efficient. there is a chart and according to the chart im close to high lighting and in the higher end of med. 

using the WPG rule im at 1.6... and using the PAR chart im at 80 Par which to my calculations is borderline med-high so......


----------



## Ischemia (Dec 19, 2012)

I think 80 par is considered high light


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

are you willing to do a simple experiment? See if you can grow the moss under CFL light with little bit of fish added for nutrients. I have java moss that grows very well under 26W CFL light. I'm thinking something might be off with your water.


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

My understanding is that under high light conditions, java moss would require high CO2 levels to thrive. I had the same issue with my java moss which was receiving 100 par lighting, however now that my CO2 is green bordering yellow on drop checker, its doing much better.

Meanwhile in another tank with no CO2 and low light, it was in perfect condition, although growing very slowly.

Greg


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

I have a small tank without a light, next to my 30g with dual colormax, and the java seems to do ok in there. I have a problem similar to yours...... I can't grow frogbit. They just seem to disappear no matter what tank they are in. lol


----------

